# TETRA-Digitalfunk für jedermann



## Newsfeed (1 Juni 2011)

Nahezu alle privatwirtschaftlichen Nutzer des Digitalfunks TETRA senden unverschlüsselt. Mit einem Empfänger und der passenden Software könnte man also durchaus mithören. 

Weiterlesen...


----------

